# Inreach or SPOT PLB



## 2degrees (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to get something that I can send a message to the wife that I am ok when i am fishing or hunting.  I usually fish no further out than 30 miles.  If i have problems I want someone to find me and come get me.  What do you recommend.


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 24, 2014)

Have two buddies with a SPOT.  They never had a problem with it.  Cant speak for the other.....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a Spot GEN2.

The only complaint I have is that it will not send under a T-top. Anytime I want to send I have to go to the bow to give it a clear line of sight to the sat.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Feb 24, 2014)

A spot is not a bad idea to have, but a decent VHF radio will reach 30 miles. If you have a membership with one of the towing services and you're running late, you can hail them and they will call your wife.


----------



## 2degrees (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a marine radio with the antenna mounted on top of the t Top and I have a hand held radio.  However if i ever do something stupid and sink the boat then my hand held will be at the water level.  I know i may be over doing it but you hear so many stories about people that get stranded in the woods or just a few miles off shore.  For $200 it seems like good insurance.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 26, 2014)

2degrees said:


> I know i may be over doing it.......



That's not possible.

Wouldn't it be a sad feeling to be 30 miles or more out, with the boat going under, and you're thinking "DANGED! If I'd of only spent that $200!"


----------



## 2degrees (Feb 28, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> That's not possible.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a sad feeling to be 30 miles or more out, with the boat going under, and you're thinking "DANGED! If I'd of only spent that $200!"





I agree.  The big pond is nothing like a lake. It can humble you in a heart beat.


----------



## d-a (Mar 1, 2014)

Sat phone with a prepaid calling card. No yearly subscriptions. I have a spot but cancelled the subscription. 

d-a


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 3, 2014)

How do you like the phone?  Is it cheaper?  Good coverage?


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 3, 2014)

Will it help them locate you if you are in the water/


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 4, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> That's not possible.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a sad feeling to be 30 miles or more out, with the boat going under, and you're thinking "DANGED! If I'd of only spent that $200!"



If I'm going down I'd sure rather call the Coasties and give them Maydays and GPS Corr. than call my Wife and have her call 911 with Maydays.
Your Wife ain't gonna save your but when the Coolers start to float that Blackhawk will...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 4, 2014)

swamp hunter said:


> If I'm going down I'd sure rather call the Coasties and give them Maydays and GPS Corr. than call my Wife and have her call 911 with Maydays.
> Your Wife ain't gonna save your but when the Coolers start to float that Blackhawk will...



On a Spot you hit the 911 button & signals directly to the Coast Guard. 

There is another button to just send a check in message to friend or family.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 4, 2014)

BTW, I also ha v e a radio & wouldn't consider going out without it.


----------



## d-a (Mar 5, 2014)

2degrees said:


> How do you like the phone?  Is it cheaper?  Good coverage?




The initial cost is more than the spot, but after paying 3 years of the subscription for the spot you can purchase the phone. The calling cards can be as little as $30 and that's for two years. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Mar 5, 2014)

2degrees said:


> Will it help them locate you if you are in the water/




The phone will give you your position. Then you can talk with and confirm they know your in trouble and start the rescue process. 

I keep the Coast Guard RCC for the Gulf of Mexico phone number in the phone as well. There out of New Orleans and are the ones that coordinates the search and rescue. 

d-a


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 16, 2014)

Where do you get the phones?


----------



## d-a (Mar 16, 2014)

I got mine from satphonestore.com. They just updated the phones to where you can use them anywhere in the US. Before you had to be 12 miles off the coast. 

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 17, 2014)

Phones are cool, but when that boat starts going down there may not be time for a call. I have a SPOT, thinking about buying a phone too. Anyone still use an EPIRB?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 17, 2014)

We have an EPIRB on our big boat. It's about 5 years old. 

We replaced the antenna and battery last year. 

I have more trust in it than anything.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah Jeff, that EPIRB is hard to beat, particularly if it's self setting when contacted by water, sometimes you just dont have time to react with a phone call or hit a 911 button.


----------



## d-a (Mar 17, 2014)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Phones are cool, but when that boat starts going down there may not be time for a call. I have a SPOT, thinking about buying a phone too. Anyone still use an EPIRB?



Yes i have a Epirb, actually two. One is registered to the boat and the other is registered to the life raft( my old one after I had battery replaced) 

A sat phone is not a replacement for a Epirb, neither is a spot or a PLB. It's an additional safety device. 

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 18, 2014)

This post reminds me I need to check my epirb battery think its time to replace


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 18, 2014)

The research I have done so far tells me that EPIRB is the best for people to rescue you if the boat goes down at the deli or the stream.  However my boat is only 21' and have never broke 30 miles with it.  I would be willing to go 50 on a great day but that is a long term goal.  What I want to be able to do is let my wife know that I am ok.  Last spring we were out on the far side of j when a storm came down the coast.  My wife figured it was as bad out there as it was on Island.  She told me that I needed to get something or she was going to get it for me and place it in a way that I would never forget it.  If I had a big boat... and the money... I would have both for sure.


----------



## d-a (Mar 19, 2014)

When you decide to go that far out its nice if you know someone that will be out there at the same time as you. A buddy boat as most call it. When I'm out that far there's hardly anyone ever around. I will sometimes see a comercial fishermen but can not rely on that all the time. I have been able to have the buddy boat on one occasion in 50 plus trips offshore the last two years.  Luckily we didn't need him. 

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 23, 2014)

My buddy boat is my epirb.  Last trip we made was 80 miles out didn't see anyone till we hit the pass


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 26, 2014)

Buddy is good.  Just not always around.  I saw where a plain went down on the Ga coast the other day and they were still looking for it.  Seems like these things should be made cheap to people to save the search guys money.


----------



## d-a (Mar 26, 2014)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> My buddy boat is my epirb.  Last trip we made was 80 miles out didn't see anyone till we hit the pass



Gordon you also have two motors. The OP has a 21 footer so I doubt he has twins. 

d-a


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 27, 2014)

Another thought, and it's something we fail to do in most cases, you should file a "flight plan" with someone, whether it be wife or friend or the marina.

At least then if you didn't return, and your gadgets failed, they'd know generally where to begin the search.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 6, 2014)

d-a said:


> I got mine from satphonestore.com. They just updated the phones to where you can use them anywhere in the US. Before you had to be 12 miles off the coast.
> 
> d-a



After the chewing out I got when I went out with you from the ol' lady......she thought I had been lost offshore....I wish I would have known about the sat phone...lol


----------

